# Modbus Master/Slave - Client/Server Zuordnung



## Adelic (7 Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine prinzipielle Frage an Euch zum Thema Modbus. Ich möchte gerne mit einer
Automatisierung über Ethernet mit einem Beckhoff CX, programmiert mit einem SPS
TwinCAT Modbus TCP Server, die Kommunikation über Modbus TCP zu einem Messgerät herstellen. Da ich kein
Messgerät zum Testen vor Ort habe, möchte ich es mit einer Siemens S7-1200 simulieren. Ist die SPS
Simulation als Client oder Server aufzusetzen?






Im Vergleich zu einer RTU Kommunikation ist die Frage, ob der Master dem Client und der Slave dem Server „gleichzusetzen“ ist?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten!


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Dezember 2018)

Da musst Du Dir einfach mal die Begriffe ins Deutsche übersetzen und überlegen wie es sein könnte.
Client = Kunde/Klient (Wird hoffentlich bedient)
Server = Kellner (Sollte den Kunden bedienen)
Master = Herr/Meister (Gibt Befehle, herrscht)
Slave = Sklave/Knecht (Empfängt Befehle und führt sie aus)

Dein Messgerät soll der Gegenstelle Messdaten liefern die diese anfordert, bedient also die Anforderung der Gegenstelle, daher muss die S7 Modbus-Server und das/die Gateway/Beckhoff-SPS Modbus-Client werden.
Dein/e Gateway/SPS ist in dem Fall der Master und das Messgerät der Slave.
Anders sähe es aus, wenn das Messgerät aktiv Daten via Modbus sendet, aber das kommt eher selten vor, dann wäre es nämlich genau umgekehrt


----------

